# Lox!



## cooker613 (Dec 17, 2019)

The story of lox


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 17, 2019)

Nice looking Lox! Especially bagel, cream cheese and lox assembled...  Cooker, how did you brine your lox: dry or wet?


----------



## cooker613 (Dec 17, 2019)

Actually a bit of both. Let it rest in cold salt water brine for a hour or so..then in a dry cure for about 48 hrs. Riffed on Smoking Al’s  methodology. Have been following his directions for a while now and have only good results. Thanks Al!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 17, 2019)

Your Lox looks great. All the Salmon posts always look so good. But, try as I may, I can't seem to develop a taste for Salmon. Must come from being traumatized as a child with Canned Salmon Cakes...JJ


----------



## cooker613 (Dec 17, 2019)

That could do it


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 17, 2019)

Salmon looks fantastic!  

 chef jimmyj
  I still LOVE salmon patties from canned salmon lol


----------



## xray (Dec 17, 2019)

Awesome looking lox!


chef jimmyj said:


> Your Lox looks great. All the Salmon posts always look so good. But, try as I may, I can't seem to develop a taste for Salmon. Must come from being traumatized as a child with Canned Salmon Cakes...JJ



I feel the exact same way, I can’t get into salmon no matter how hard I try.

Never had lox, but I just feel like I would love this stuff.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 18, 2019)

My God!
Lox is just about the favorite thing I like.
I could eat it every day, except it has a lot of salt in it & I try to limit my salt intake, so I have my lox about once a month. But it is on the list of my favorite foods! And yours looks delicious!
Al


----------



## cooker613 (Dec 18, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> My God!
> Lox is just about the favorite thing I like.
> I could eat it every day, except it has a lot of salt in it & I try to limit my salt intake, so I have my lox about once a month. But it is on the list of my favorite foods! And yours looks delicious!
> Al


Thanks, that’s means a lot coming from you.


----------

